# alternative to Kreg screws



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Has anyone found a viable alternative to Kreg pocket hole screws??

Lowes has washer head screws but with limited length selection

looking in particular for 1" length, coarse, for attaching "3/4" ply interior use

1 1/ 4" length pokes through the attached wood so I need the shorter length

AND 

I would like to source an alternative to the whole premise of Kreg's monopoly. Square drive preferably.

I can get the smaller head screws but not the washer heads 

thks

smitty


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I saw some on Grizzly's site in their close out section. Lots of pages, gotta just go through them to see if they have the size your after.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I buy Kreg screws by the 500 count box from Amazon. Much cheaper that way. 

https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-SML-C1-...pID=513SH1Z5CYL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

That gets you down to 3.4 cents per screw. I don't expect you'll do a lot better than that.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's one option, a little pricey

https://www.clipsandfasteners.com/6_X_1_Phillips_Flat_Top_Washer_Head_Screws_Black_p/a12952.htm

Another, a little better price

https://www.wwhardware.com/low-profile-washer-head-screw-sclp8

Quick Screws has a better selection, pick your point style and finish

https://www.quickscrews.com/catalog/all-products?TID=538&length%5B%5D=s-1.000&head%5B%5D=Washer+Head

I've dealt with both Quick Screws and Woodworkers Hardware, good service from both.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Smitty, I think you are drilling your pocket too deep. Adjust the collar on your drill bit so it drills a pocket that is a little more shallow. Test it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Smitty, I think you are drilling your pocket too deep. Adjust the collar on your drill bit so it drills a pocket that is a little more shallow. Test it out. Hope this helps.



Mike-- had it set for 3/4 and the tip just broke through
reset it for 5/8 & it was fine

measured the ply &---it miked out @ .705

looking at the screws after the reset to 5/8 it appeared that the length into the receiving wood was going to be acceptable

of course IF the manufactures actually gave us 3/4 or 1/2 or whatever dimension that we bought then I wouldn't have this problem


Yeah--right


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

@ tomp913

thks for the alternative sources

will check them out

smitty


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

@ everyone that replied 

thks for the responses

smitty


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Smitty, I think you are drilling your pocket too deep. Adjust the collar on your drill bit so it drills a pocket that is a little more shallow. Test it out. Hope this helps.


Yep--the "3/4" ply is more likely 11/16" so if the jig is set dead on 3/4" the hole is deeper than expected, and the material you're going into is thinner. I pull the tip of the bit back a little when i'm using ply (if I mill solid lumber, it's 3/4" exactly so not a problem). I've done it enough that i have an eyeball on where i need to be with collar--but at first it was a little trial & error. I think at some point i had a pencil mark on the collar setting thing--but it's worn off now.

Kreg's screws are good quality in my eye, but i buy most of mine on Amazon Warehouse. Usually the boxes are just beat up. I may be short a few screws, but when you find them on the warehouse i usually get them at 25% to 30% below street price.

McMaster-Carr may have a good alternative, but i'd want to see the self tapping set-up compared to what Kreg uses before buying any real quantity. That Kreg design does a great job of helping to draw the pieces together. 

Good luck!!
earl

EDIT--i must type slow...the whole thing was solved between the time i started & finished!!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a recent need to use Kreg's mini pocket hole jig and I needed stainless screws. Of course, Kreg only make stainless screws in one size and length, and they are for the standard Kreg jig. I ended up using Phillips rround head stainless screws of the length that I needed and it worked fine. The smaller Kreg drill made a hole almost the prefect size for the stainless screws that Lowes had. I believe they were #7 (from memory). 

I know I didn't answer your question, but sometimes you can find standard screw hardware that will work fine with the Kreg jigs and one of them might be the solution. You need the right head diameter and a flat bottom on the head. Satisfy this and most any screw will work. Don't use flat head screws because the bottom side of their heads is cone shaped and will split the wood with the pocket hole.

Charley


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Peachtree has a clearance a couple times a year and sell 1000 screws for less then you pay for 500 last year I bought the SS deck screws for 1/3 the original price. 10 boxes of 100 for $3 a box.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Having tried phillips head screws in my setup, I have reverted to the square head. Don't know if anyone else makes square head screws, but the phillips head was harder to use because it wiggles around at the end of the driver. Lots of practical advice here.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm probably the only guy here that doesn't put metal in his projects. I glue every thing together, and use glue blocks where needed. My grandson has a toy box I made around 19-20 years ago, all glue and wood, and holding up great. When my son got married, his then mother-in-law worked in a daycare, and I made it to use there. When she quit it went to my grand-daughter, and then my grandson. When I was growing up, I was taught you only use screws when you expect to eventually take whatever apart. You used nails when whatever was not meant to be taken apart. Never used screws, don't care to use nails, so it's glue and glue blocks. Works for me.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Smitty, I think you are drilling your pocket too deep. Adjust the collar on your drill bit so it drills a pocket that is a little more shallow. Test it out. Hope this helps.



Good thinking Mike. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

give this guy a call or email...

CS second to none...
on shore product..
very good prices...

Bryon Diller
Lightning Bolt, Inc
3109 N. Cascade Ave., Suite 202
Colorado Springs, Co 80907
Ph: 719-473-5054 / 888-619-0724
Fx: 719-473-5094 / 888-655-8135

[email protected]
Nationwide Distributor of Discount Fasteners


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dead right, Stick, on the domestic product rather than the oriental crap. _Especially _screws!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

How about McFeely's?
https://www.mcfeelys.com/search/?q=pocket+hole+screw

Herb


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

I would be interested to know why nobody west of the Atlantic ever mentions Milescraft? They have pocket hole screws that look and feel like Kreg, but have a splined head, and therefore need a splined drive. Are they substantially more expensive or poorer quality than the alternatives listed on this thread?
In our part of the world, we have two choices: Kreg (at prices to make you weep) or Milescraft (at prices that merely make you sob). By the time things get to our latitudes, they generally cost double, plus a mark-up. Imagine Lie-Nielsen or Veritas, then add 150%, to get an idea. Shipping, they say, and taxes, and more duties.
I must be getting really old - I remember in Ronald Reagan's time, one of ours was worth two greenbacks. Amazing the difference several decades of politicians can make - of all persuasions.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

McFeeley's are pretty good. My preference in all types of screws is SPAX cabinet makers screws. Don't buy the construction screws from HD or Lowes, they are NOT the same and the square drive socket will wash out. The square drive extensions sold by McFeeley's are my favorites.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I started-out SQUARE-DRIVE using Kreg and dearly love the bronze finish, but I haven't been able to find them anymore.
I called McFeeley's and asked for the same kinda screws, I bought a large box, but was disappointed that they didn't have the #17 points on them.
Now we're having to predrill and we DO NOT LIKE THAT. Everything Kreg that I see nowadays is stainless steel.

The BIG-BOX Stores carry several brands of look-a-likes, but they're usually in small boxes and only a few are ever available.
I make tons of prototypes and square-drive screws are by far best for disassembly or Torx - which I also like.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

"I would be interested to know why nobody west of the Atlantic ever mentions Milescraft?"
@Biagio because they don't aggressively advertise. I know of them & have bought a few of their products from the big box stores, but never REALLY give them a thought. Another of those well kept secrets of the internet

smitty


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

@me !!!!
I finally woke up!!!!!

At the very bottom of this thread is a "similar thread" box!!!!!
basically asking the same thing

Never knew it was there---

only trouble is you have to post the question to get the "similar thread" box.

And YES I have tried to search the forum (for other topics) but have found it frustrating and non productive

I'm not to big of a fan on clicking around a web site or forum to randomly discover hidden pages & stuff.
If you want me to find it you'll have to put it out front & center 

I'm too old to go on a search & destroy mission

Just saying

I'm now off my soap box

smitty


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

@ Mike (MT Stringer)

" I pull the tip of the bit back a little when I'm using ply "

Well I finally got back into the garage & started playing with the K5 jig & you were right

played with the collar to try to figure out if there was a direct collocation between the length of the screw & the distance that the collar had to be at (1/4 inch too long, move the collar a 1/4" )---nope!!! 
anyway after some fiddling I dialed it in.

thks again

smitty


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> The BIG-BOX Stores carry several brands of look-a-likes, but they're usually in small boxes and only a few are ever available.
> I make tons of prototypes and square-drive screws are by far best for disassembly or Torx - which I also like.


You might want to contact the manufacturer, possible you could get a deal on large purchases, buying direct. Or not. But if it was me I would take a shot, and call. I've never tried purchasing from a manufacturer, but I have called on various issues I was having, and got just exactly what I needed to know. If nothing else, the manufacturer might be able to direct you to a bulk seller where you can get what you want for a decent price. 

One thing I learned many years ago, when I was trying to track down some specific size steel for a project. If they don't have it, always ask if they know someone that might. I talked to probably half a dozen suppliers, and they were all very willing to give me a number of a supplier who might have what I wanted.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I go to places like CSH hardware for steep discounts from what I find at my local stores. It's interesting that a few dollars more will get you a thousand screws rather than just a hundred.

https://www.cshardware.com/hardware/hardware-supplies/screws.html?head=985


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

dejure said:


> i go to places like csh hardware for steep discounts from what i find at my local stores. It's interesting that a few dollars more will get you a thousand screws rather than just a hundred.
> 
> https://www.cshardware.com/hardware/hardware-supplies/screws.html?head=985


x2..............


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> x2..............


Me to.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

KristianBouwkamp9 said:


> I have been trying to find an alternative to those screws for an eternity. However, I never could actually find an appropriate option. I tried to order some on Amazon.


Welcome to the forum. This is a pretty old thread, but useful. I use pocket screws mainly for face frames. Makes measuring very easy and if your cut are 90's and accurate, the screws pull the frame tight and square. I generally also use glue as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @KristianBouwkamp9 .

Have a search for 'Robertson' screws, They make the screws that Kreg use, I believe.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @KristianBouwkamp9


----------



## etaf (Jan 10, 2019)

i have been using PAN Head screws - seem to work ok.... 
but this maybe useful 








What Alternatives are there for Kreg Jig Pocket Hole Screws? - TheDIYPlan


If you don't have access to Kreg Jig Screws you might be asking yourself, what alternatives are there for Kreg jig Pocket Hole Screws.




thediyplan.com


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

There are many choices out there, here are some different ones: Amazon.com : Pocket-Hole Screws


----------

